# Check engine light after installing AEM intake



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

Today I installed the AEM filter for 2017 Cruze.

Everything worked fine for a while, the sound it's amazing.

The problem came later when the "check engine" light started to show up. It's not going away but the car works as usual. I didn't tested it on the road yet.

Did somebody experience the same issue installing the AEM intake?

Attached pictures of the set installed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Battery disconnected when installing?


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Battery disconnected when installing?


Yes! I disconnected the negative side of it during installation.

Actually even OnStar called me to check why my car was turned off.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Pretty typical with installing a CAI without a tune. Can throw the MAF readings through a loop. 

Not to mention, you won't actually _gain_ any power without a tune, either.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Pretty typical with installing a CAI without a tune. Can throw the MAF readings through a loop.
> 
> Not to mention, you won't actually _gain_ any power without a tune, either.


I thought some others installed it without tune.

I'm not focused on the gain, but more on the sound.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's hit or miss - some have had luck without a tune, others, not so much.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

MP81 said:


> It's hit or miss - some have had luck without a tune, others, not so much.


Yeah that's weird, all these cars should have same configuration.

Anyway my case is special, this car it's assembled on Argentina with the engine from Mexico.

Going to test placing the MAF in other position and test again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was the AEM ID the same as the stock air box? If the ID is off or the sensor is not centered perfectly, the MAF may not be happy. Was there some sort of air straightener in there between filter and maf? Here is an example of what I mean by straightener.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Was the AEM ID the same as the stock air box? If the ID is off or the sensor is not centered perfectly, the MAF may not be happy. Was there some sort of air straightener in there between filter and maf? Here is an example of what I mean by straightener.


What you mean with AEM ID? Where I can check that?

I don't see anything between the filter and MAF, there is no mesh or anything.

Btw, thanks for your reply, I didn't receive the notification!


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

i have a us spec cruze hatch which also comes from mexico, installed aem intake as soon as i bought the car without issue.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

BigJay718 said:


> i have a us spec cruze hatch which also comes from mexico, installed aem intake as soon as i bought the car without issue.


Cool. Maybe the engines were configured in a different way for Argentina, different ECU mapping. I don't have other explanation why it fails.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

amouly said:


> What you mean with AEM ID? Where I can check that? I don't see anything between the filter and MAF, there is no mesh or anything. Btw, thanks for your reply, I didn't receive the notification!


 Notifications aren't that great, lol. ID as in inner diameter. If it's larger than stock it's gonna have issues w/o a tune.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Notifications aren't that great, lol. ID as in inner diameter. If it's larger than stock it's gonna have issues w/o a tune.


Now makes sense. I have to check that. I was convinced because the kit worked for other guys here in the forum with the same Mexican engine. I assume the ECU config its different for different countries


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

I been investigating the stock filter. Can somebody tell me if it's the same used on US?

I'm curious about the weird "round box" after the MAF. I think its designed to absorbe the intake sound, right? It has holes with different shapes inside.

Other thing I noticed it's the stock filter has a mesh inside, it's part of the filter, but that doesn't exists on the AEM filter.

Any thoughts?

Thanks guys.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

Today I connected an scanner to the car on the OBD port. Found this error which is not recognized by the OBD device:

P16A7 - Unknown Chevrolet code

Does anybody know where I can find details about Chevrolet codes?

Thanks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From the looks of that, yes. Noise Vibration and Harshness measure or "silencer" for the air intake. As for code(s) what scanner? My Scan Gauge II didn't work for my car and I ended up just using the red cable Trifecta supplied and EZFlash on my Toughbook to scan codes.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

amouly said:


> Today I connected an scanner to the car on the OBD port. Found this error which is not recognized by the OBD device:
> 
> P16A7 - Unknown Chevrolet code
> 
> ...


Google turns up that code being a MAF sensor code, that it's bad or not working properly in some way. If it was dropped, or the wire thing was touched or contaminated it could be throwing it off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Google turns up that code being a MAF sensor code, that it's bad or not working properly in some way. If it was dropped, or the wire thing was touched or contaminated it could be throwing it off.


Maf cleaner w/o touching it (as in don't apply it to a Q Tip or a rag) and hopefully that helps.

Is the AEM dry filter or oiled?



> Washable and reusable oil-free filter media


Guess that answers that....


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

aem is a dry filter.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you guys for your response.

I'm going to check the MAF sensor today, the car its pretty new (7 months and 2500 kilometers) so I hope I didn't break the sensor during installation.

About the scanner, I'm from Argentina, and the car it's assembled here, maybe that's why they can recognize the codes with local scanners.

Attached you can find the scanner result page. Sorry, it's in spanish. Anyway the name of the scanner it's on the top.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

That mesh you spoke of is the AIR STRAIGHTENER which allowed the air to flow over the MAF Sensor properly I believe and the AEM CAI you installed DOES NOT have one. I installed the SAME AEM CAI as you did. And I am getting same problems. Some have said getting this Honeycomb Air Straightener and installing it in the pipe JUST BEFORE your MAF sensor as your STOCK INTAKE had may work. It also... may not. I have tried EVERYTHING. I have replaced MAF sensor. Cleaned it. Pretty soon if problem persists you may even get codes popping for your MAP sensor. Which will drastically mess up your car. If you get an alert saying "Engine Power Reduced" you are truly in a funk. As I am in. I used the AEM CAI for a few months with no problem. But now my car is basically un-driveable. The part I suggested has worked for a bunch of people. Honestly its a crapshot though and some have given up and reverted back to STOCK. I LOVEEE how my car sounds every time i shift it. I do not want to go back. I will try the mesh straightener or aluminum one. Then maybe if all else fails.... a tune.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

I installed that same intake, my CEL came on and the car went into limp mode, you have to disconnect the battery let it sit for about 15-20 minutes, then reconnect the battery and it will reset.


----------

